# New Member - Hello



## Connorc (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi All

Its been a long time logging into anything like this for me - after years of ops / medication etc managed to have a little one 3 1/2 yrs ago.  Still on medication - Prostap / HRT and trying to hang on to my bits and pieces for as long as possible.

I understand that you can still fall pregnant on prostap but does anyone know if the medication effects pregnancy test results.
Done test just in case this aft. as had sickness in mornings for last 4-5 days - could be something else but would like to know.

Are there similar treatments like Prostap out there.  Side effects OK but struggling with spots (yeah - feel 16 again!) and a beard (furry face). 

Take care all out there - appreciate any comments.

Hugs  

Caz x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi caz,
not sure about falling pregnant while on prostap. when i myself was on it we were told we shouldn't try and concieve on it. maybe there is different strengths of it. 
let us know how you get on 
take care
nicola x x x


----------



## Connorc (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for note.  Not planning to fall, (would be lovely tho) but need to rule out due to risks.  
Its certainly made me realise that it would be great (a miracle) to be able to have another baby but i know that having Steffi was in itself a miracle (chances <5%) on fertility treatment and know how luckly we were.  Had ruled out more children after the 6 ops, different hormone treatments etc over 12-14years and did not want to go through it again but now....?
Will wait for doc advice tomorrow - still under specialist but he's away for 3 weeks.

Cheers
Caz x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Caz (another one  ), welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I have no idea about prostrap but, as some women can fall pg whilst down regulating for IVF (which I think is similar in my limited knowledge) then I woudl imagine it may be possible.
The only drug that would give you a positive result on a pee stick is if you had had a jab of HCG (pregnyl, ovitrelle etc.) which is normally only given to induce ovulation and as part of fertility treatment. There is one extremely rare type of ovarian cyst that can make your body produce HCG (and therefore you get a false positive) but, as I say it is extremely rare. Apart from that, the only way you can get a positive on a pregnancy test is if you are actually pregnant!
How did your test go? If it was negative it is possible that the prostrap itself is making you feel a bit iccky or, just coincidence being a slight tummy upset or something. How long have you been on it? 
You don't mention why you are taking prostrap - I am assuming endometriosis at the moemnt but I would hesitate to make an assumption and suggest alternatives. Perhaps if you provide a bit more information about your condition I might be able to direct you to the best part of FF for the support and advice you seek.

Meanwhile, have a little lok at the ones I have left for you and start makign yourself familiar with the site.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

C~x


----------

